# SMS-Flatrate für 3 Euro monatlich?



## johinos (26 Februar 2007)

Easybee: 20 SMS im Monat kostenlos, ansonsten Flatrate für 3 Euro monatlich. 

Wo ist der Trick dabei? Bisher war am Ende des Taschengeldes unserer Kurzen immer noch so viel Monat...


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: SMS-Flatrate für 3 Euro monatlich?*



johinos schrieb:


> Wo ist der Trick dabei?


ein Trick ist auf jeden Fall das hier 
http://kaiserfive.blog.de/2007/02/24/easybee_sms_flatrate_furs_handy~1796485


> Easybee steht für das Berliner Softwareunternehmen m2ac. Installiert man auf dem
> eigenen Handy dieses Tool, so ermöglicht Easybee Textnachrichten von Handy zu Handy mit
> 1.024 Zeichen.
> 
> ...


Inwieweit SMS zu nicht präparierten Handys noch funktionieren oder was dann für Kosten 
entstehen, ist mir nicht klar 
ht*p://www.easybee.de/


----------



## Immo (5 März 2007)

*AW: SMS-Flatrate für 3 Euro monatlich?*

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/5/0,1872,4394213,00.html


> Denn Flatrate heißt keineswegs: alles inklusive. Zusätzlich zur
> Pauschale zahlen Kunden oft hohe Preise für Gespräche vor allem in fremde
> Netze, warnt die Fachzeitschrift "connect" in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe. So
> manches vermeintliche Schnäppchen stelle sich somit auf den zweiten Blick als
> ...


----------

